

Ask HN: Have you deleted your Facebook account? - jaxn

I went ahead and pulled the plug. How about you? Are you planning to?
======
cpr
Would love to trash it (got it way back, when it was Harvard-only), but it's
how I keep track of my kids' online activities. (Though I admittedly only
check once every month or so...)

------
phugoid
Just a few days ago. I wasn't very active, and never really got into it. I
would have left it inactive, but the privacy-related discussions convinced me
to shut it down.

------
ElbertF
I deleted my account three weeks ago, just before the media went nuts over it.

------
malkia
I just did, with Twitter, FoRK, Buzz, and I think I'll deactivate YC too.

------
braindead_in
Inactive since 1.5 years, deleted it last week.

